# Best Practices: Packs



## Ryan Cusack (Jan 19, 2009)

My fire department technical rescue team is putting together equipment bags for all of the members. We've got a list of equipment and supplies developed to consider, however we're trying to find the best way to include it all. It's slightly OT for the dog forum itself, but there is enough real life SAR experience here with deployments that I hoped to tap into.

What types of bags or packs do you use? (duffle, backpack, harness, multiple, etc...)
Do you use separate bags for type or duration of deployment? (field pack, 72 hour, etc...)
Do you have modular set ups that allow for weather or operation appropriate gear?

The main focus of our TRT is structural and trench collapse. I'm not a hammer swinger, but I work communications and I'm training with a local ARDA chapter for wilderness K9 certification. Each member get's a harness with hammer loop, nail bag, water bottle holder, etc... We're trying to plan for deployments longer than a couple hours. The idea is to get some advice on some best practices for compact, sufficient packs.

Hope I was clear enough on what I'm looking for. I don't necessarily need brand names or specific contents, but any/all of that info would be appreciated. Also, for the FEMA USAR members out there, I know those teams are pretty much set up with massive trailers of support gear, but what do you individually become responsible for on a deployment? 

Thanks!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Ryan:
In a nutshell, as a FEMA canine handler, I have a 72 hour bag (huge duffel bag), a 24-hour bag (full-length back-pack type) and a "pile pack" (web-gear type pack with a zillion compartments).

The pile pack contains all the odds and ends I'll need while out searching with my dog. It also has a water bladder. Ours if from Wolf Pack.
http://www.wolfpackgear.com/usar/


The 24 hour bag contains x-tras/back-ups for my pile pack (x-tra batteries, water bottle, PPE, etc), as well as clothing and other personal items for 24 hours. This way we don't have to unload all the 72 hour packs to get necessities.

The 72 hour bag contains the remaining clothing and personal items, as well as other personal necessities. This back is typically not unloaded during transit, but is unloaded when we reach our destination. 

FEMA issues us a list of recommended items for each bag. I'm sure if you looked around on www.disasterdog.org, you'd find that list.

For wilderness search in Northern Indiana, about the most you'd need is the "pile pack" type pack and maybe the 24 hour pack for carrying your back-up gear.

I didn't know there was an ARDA team in Northern Indiana. Is it a new team?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

For Wilderness I would say - carry the 24 hour pack in the car. Don't fool with the carabiners and webbing unless the terrain dictates. And pack per situation - at a minimum I would say a good first aid kit - personal care , trail food, water, and emergency short term survival based on conditions

[as little as a pocket poncho or garbage bag to self made shelter etc........it depends on where you are and what time of year it is]

When my pack got stolen during a search [aint folks grand] a friend gave me her old true north firefly pack which you can pack for 24 hours, but I also bought a fireball pack that I think will work our real nice though and is more than enough.

For the most recent HR searches I have only used my conterra radio harness with pouch and bdu pockets. .... 

True North Looks like a little less expensive than the wolfpack packs [which look really versatile btw]


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

"For the most recent HR searches I have only used my conterra radio harness with pouch and bdu pockets. ...."

I was on an HR search on the side of a hill that had just been logged. It was hot, miserable day and I was trying to do about 5 acres of this mess. Before I left the vehicle, I dropped by pistol belt, donned my Camel pack and small back- up gun then told the deputy that was supposed to go with me; let's hit it. He asked me; you're not wearing your pistol belt and extra ammo? I just kind of looked at him and asked him, you do know what we're looking for ---- right?

We did find a spot where the body had laid for about 16 hours before being moved. Didn't know that at the time of course. At the time it was one of those situations where I told the Sheriff of that county I didn't have a clue why my dog was acting that way. It was obvious nothing had been buried in that area. Really bothered me at the time. 

dFrost


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> For Wilderness I would say - carry the 24 hour pack in the car.


I just re-read what I wrote above. I wasn't very clear. Definitely leave the 24 hour pack in the car.


----------



## Ryan Cusack (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info everyone. Keep 'em coming! Konnie, your response is exactly what I was looking for. More of "how" to pack, than "what" to pack. We also use Wolfpack gear for our Tech Rescue Team. The ARDA team is in Illinois (SARDI). I'm about 10 minutes from the IL/IN border and knew one of the members previously.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't do urban stuff so not sure if I can be helpful.

My 24 hr pack contents change according to the callout. All the stuff in my truck is there, but stuff needs to be put in and out of the pack depending on need. There is more of a focus on lightweight stuff here as it must be hauled around on ones back and under ones own power lots of times.

Top loading, simple clean mountain or ski type packs between 30-50 liters are the norm for 24 hr packs here. Something like these:
http://www.arcteryx.com/Product.aspx?Mens/Packs/Cierzo-35
http://www.arcteryx.com/Product.aspx?Mens/Packs/Arrakis-40

To organize types of little gear in my truck I find some storage bags like this useful:
http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...older_id=2534374302701623&bmUID=1266159492831
or even just silicone impregnated stuff sacks (light weight)
http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...older_id=2534374302701623&bmUID=1266159593011


For emergency tarps/shelters...it is all about the siltarps..because we have to carry them! BUT you may need something different as they are highly flamable!
http://www.integraldesigns.com/product.cfm?id=6&CFID=1615334&CFTOKEN=36598304&mainproducttypeid=1

I carry a larger overnight type pack in my truck too in case needed, big enough for extra crap like tents, sleeping bags, stoves, or lots of rope gear and so on. It is just a larger version of the daypack I have really. Clean/light, no bells and whistles top loading mountain kinda pack.

Our heavy gear (organised rope rescue gear for example) at the sar hall lives in duffle bags that are organized and labeled. They are nothing special:
http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...older_id=1408474396039197&bmUID=1266159989245

We are allowed to use climbing harnesses for many applications:
http://www.arcteryx.com/Product.aspx?Mens/Climbing_Gear/R-320
As long as we use a chest harness...
http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...older_id=2534374302690983&bmUID=1266160199330

Full body industrial harnesses are required for some applications involving ski lift towers for us. We have sets of those too.

Different harness again for heli slinging...

Hope that was somewhat helpful...


----------



## Ryan Cusack (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks Jennifer. if I didn't know better I'd say you work for Oregon Rescue. Looks like they make some great gear. I've been issued a Wolfpack Gear set of suspenders and load bearing belt. Time to figure out the rest of my gear. I've got a list that the unit requires. Luckily we're all flat-land within 15 or 30 minutes of civilization for probably 90% of the region. I have my own needs with the dog work and our collapse team is trying to find their own way also.


----------



## Patrick Cheatham (Apr 10, 2006)

I went away from the actual back pack for my 24 hour gear. I now use a military style vest that i can get all the same gear in. The vest evens out the load and makes it much more comfortable in the field. I carry my 72 hour pack in the truck for longer stays.


----------

